# 4 Go de memoire ?



## ekidna (13 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, je vais recevoir sous peu un mac book (2.2 Ghz). Apparement leopard a besoin de beaucoup de memoire pour fonctionner (excuser mes termes, mais moi et l'informatique, c'est pas encore sa, peut etre pour bientot  ), environ 500 Mo.
Apple vend en plus de la memoire jusqu'a 4 Go, pour 800 . J'ai trouvé sur internet du 4 Go pour 10 fois moins cher ?
http://www.twenga.fr/prix-KTA-MB667-2G-KINGSTON-TECHNOLOGY-Memoire-pour-portable-104677-0
A savoir que mon ordi sera neuf, est il preferable d'attendre un peu (j'ai aussi prit la garanti 3 ans), ou vaut il mieux mettre un max immediatement. Si un composant tombe en panne, apple peut il refuser la garantie ; sous excuse que se ne sont pas des piéces d'origine ?

merci


----------



## smog (13 Janvier 2008)

Va voir dans le forum sur les portables, il y un post-it là-dessus (et plein de fils sur le sujet).


----------



## patabule (31 Janvier 2008)

question garantie, le fait de gaver ton mac de mémoire ne change rien, c'est ok si j'en crois les posts sur ce sujet.

Concernant les besoins en mémoires, étant donné que tu as 2 emplacements et qu'il est conseillé de mettre deux fois la même barette mémoire (2 barettes identiques et de même marque), tu peux passer à 2 Go (2x1 Go) en virant les barettes fournies d'origine, place oblige. (par contre conserve les au cas où retour sav). 

Maintenant, je me suis dit que si plus tard il était nécessaire d'augmenter encore la puissance, je devrai virer une nouvelle fois les barettes de 1 Go pour mettre en full, conclusion, au prix où est la mémoire en ce moment (qui aurait tendance à augmenter depuis peu...), j'ai commandé le 4 Go (2x2) pour 96 euros si je ne me gourre pas en kingston garantie à vie.
Je les attends pour la semaine prochaine.
voilà pour mon avis, maintenant je ne suis pas un spécialiste.


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Février 2008)

j'ai un macbook 2.2ghz, et vu le prix de la mémoire, j'ai sauté le pas, et j'ai pris 4Go corsair pour 90 .

Le jeu en vaux vraiment la chandelle, et si tu peux te le payer, vas y, tu seras tranquille au moins . 1Go c'est limite sur leopard, 2Go c'est bien, 4Go c'est parfait !


----------

